# My rescue Blue Headed Pionus



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Billy a very friendly bird that now loves interaction










Shower time, he loves this but it took me nearly two years to get him confident enought to enjoy this











Mixed diet instead of just seeds means he is a lot more healthy now












Just home several years ago, scared and not willing to do anything, a very sad state indeed


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry guys the origional posting didnt show any pictures :bash: but they are on now :2thumb:


----------



## nichar1979 (Jul 7, 2010)

He is beautiful and I love the shower pic lol :flrt:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

nichar1979 said:


> He is beautiful and I love the shower pic lol :flrt:


 
Thanks

People think I`m a tad odd taking my parrot in the shower with me. He loves it and literally hangs upside down to get a good soaking:mf_dribble:

They are a great species to keep as they dont need as much social interaction as the likes of Greys and Amazons (although they still need a lot).


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

chalky76 said:


> Thanks
> 
> People think I`m a tad odd taking my parrot in the shower with me. He loves it and literally hangs upside down to get a good soaking:mf_dribble:
> 
> They are a great species to keep as they dont need as much social interaction as the likes of Greys and Amazons (although they still need a lot).


 
Quite normal behaviour for many parrot keepers :2thumb:

Billy is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Quite normal behaviour for many parrot keepers :2thumb:
> 
> Billy is gorgeous :flrt:



Thanks 

The guy I go him off had him in quite a small cage with a single perch (which was way too wide for him) he was quite a sorry state & scared of everyone :devil: However after a lot of work and with a lot of patience he has become very affectionate and down to earth. He is out if his cage whenever we are in the livingroom so he plays with his treat drop toys and has a fly around. Much much happier bird and certainly don't regret getting him.

Cheers


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

chalky76 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The guy I go him off had him in quite a small cage with a single perch (which was way too wide for him) he was quite a sorry state & scared of everyone :devil: However after a lot of work and with a lot of patience he has become very affectionate and down to earth. He is out if his cage whenever we are in the livingroom so he plays with his treat drop toys and has a fly around. Much much happier bird and certainly don't regret getting him.
> 
> Cheers


hes gorgeous! well done to you..

i find most parrot cages absolutely diar and boring with just one perch,what is the point in a huge cage when you just put one to two perches in it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rach666 said:


> hes gorgeous! well done to you..
> 
> i find most parrot cages absolutely diar and boring with just one perch,what is the point in a huge cage when you just put one to two perches in it?


Here here! And the 1 or 2 perches you get with these parrot cages are those crappy smooth dowelling ones. :bash:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Here here! And the 1 or 2 perches you get with these parrot cages are those crappy smooth dowelling ones. :bash:


LOL it makes me really angry! i went out with a hack saw to get my birdies perches,nearly chopped my bleedin hand off :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rach666 said:


> LOL it makes me really angry! i went out with a hack saw to get my birdies perches,nearly chopped my bleedin hand off :lol2:


When I worked in pet shops, I used to send people out with a variety of perches :lol2:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> When I worked in pet shops, I used to send people out with a variety of perches :lol2:


LOL.im not to keen on coloured calci perches anymore due to them changing the colour of my bird...but least i get to make him into a range of pretty colours:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

rach666 said:


> LOL.im not to keen on coloured calci perches anymore due to them changing the colour of my bird...but least i get to make him into a range of pretty colours:flrt:


Oops :lol2:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep I try to use a variety of perches so that he has to adjust to them. Also use sand perches for near his food/water bowls as they keep his nails trimmed. He was in the garden earlier (in his smaller cage) had a real good soaking and has been preening himself for a fair while now. Great great birds


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i have a blue headed pionus as well, also a rescue bird. i've had her almost 4 years now. she also loves a shower, must be a pionus thing she'll hang upside down and hates it when i stop to shower the other birds.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

*mogwai* said:


> i have a blue headed pionus as well, also a rescue bird. i've had her almost 4 years now. she also loves a shower, must be a pionus thing she'll hang upside down and hates it when i stop to shower the other birds.


Does the also do the Pionus strut? Very funny to see. They are fantastic birds. What do you feed yours? Mine is mostly on pellets but has seeds, nuts and veg here and there.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

He's so lovely, pionus are definately one of my favourite parrots. You've done really well with him he looks really glossy and healthy. I almost bought one about 12 years ago, the breeder i was talking to took them in the shower with him too.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

samurai said:


> He's so lovely, pionus are definately one of my favourite parrots. You've done really well with him he looks really glossy and healthy. I almost bought one about 12 years ago, the breeder i was talking to took them in the shower with him too.


Do you have parrots now then?


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> Do you have parrots now then?


No unfortunately not as i don't feel like i have the time to give one or two knowing me enough attention, one day i will..... I've had small parrots, budgies, love birds and cockatiels. I worked in Pets at home a few years ago when they sold lots of parrots and i loved interacting with them. I get parrots magasine every month just look at them and learn more. I've always loved them but for now i have to do with my next door neighbour having a macaw instead of having own


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

What a gorgeous bird - never seen one of those before! Looks like he is thriving in your care, congrats. It's so nice to see a rescue animal coming along well in a good home!


----------

